# Online Cubing Friend Group



## SteelyTheCuber (Jan 28, 2022)

Hey y’all I’m looking to make some friends that have a similar hobby as me, however no one at my school doesn’t even know how to turn a Rubik’s cube. So to be honest I have a lot of friends irl it’s just that I want someone to talk to or a group of people to talk to that share the same interests as me.

*Requirements*

_Must be 16 and under
Knows how to solve a cube
Nice (non toxic)
Lives in USA 
Speaks fluent English
*Main reason for age requirements is I don’t feel comfortable talking to someone that’s 17 and up since I’m 14, I feel as if that would be strange.*_

FYI: I will not make an attempt to meet up with someone in this friend group, that could lead to risks to me and I don’t not feel comfortable with those type of questions, unless we are going to the same competition then it will be fine since we are in a large crowd of people.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2022)

You're in luck, as this is one of the biggest communities online. Thousands of people come here each day, so welcome and join the discussions here.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 28, 2022)

SteelyTheCuber said:


> Hey y’all I’m looking to make some friends that have a similar hobby as me, however no one at my school doesn’t even know how to turn a Rubik’s cube. So to be honest I have a lot of friends irl it’s just that I want someone to talk to or a group of people to talk to that share the same interests as me.
> 
> *Requirements*
> 
> ...


You are welcome to join our speedsolving chat: https://hangouts.google.com/group/5ZQdbRzoiQVaM4nV8


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 28, 2022)

yeah welcome, the chat cubable mentioned is great


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 20, 2022)

SteelyTheCuber said:


> Hey y’all I’m looking to make some friends that have a similar hobby as me, however no one at my school doesn’t even know how to turn a Rubik’s cube. So to be honest I have a lot of friends irl it’s just that I want someone to talk to or a group of people to talk to that share the same interests as me.
> 
> *Requirements*
> 
> ...


Ok I in


----------

